# wiring diagram help



## altima chic (Dec 27, 2005)

hello-
i need some help. i'm trying to put in a remote car starter, but having some trouble finding the right wires. my dad's a mechanic so i've wrenched quit a bit my self. i have a chilton manual, but it's not helping much. i have a 95 altima and i'm putting in a DirectStart car starter. can any of you guys help me?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

altima chic said:


> hello-
> i need some help. i'm trying to put in a remote car starter, but having some trouble finding the right wires. my dad's a mechanic so i've wrenched quit a bit my self. i have a chilton manual, but it's not helping much. i have a 95 altima and i'm putting in a DirectStart car starter. can any of you guys help me?



Get the Haynes manual it has all the wiring diagrams you need


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Get the Haynes manual it has all the wiring diagrams you need


haynes is basically the same as chiltons, some people even consider chiltons manuals to be better than haynes.




altima chic said:


> hello-
> i need some help. i'm trying to put in a remote car starter, but having some trouble finding the right wires. my dad's a mechanic so i've wrenched quit a bit my self. i have a chilton manual, but it's not helping much. i have a 95 altima and i'm putting in a DirectStart car starter. can any of you guys help me?


this is basically what you would/ will get and probably already have since you have the chiltons manual. do the click-y-ti-click!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

In my opinion, Haynes is far better than Chiltons. 
What wires do you need?

Troy


----------

